# IMS Screen Problems



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi All,

I know this has been discussed ad nauseam but my problem is doing my head in.

When i switch the brew on my Classic I seem to get the 'rain droplet' effect over most of the screen but also get between 2/4 small streams of water coming down right at the edges of the shower screen which corresponds to where the holes in the brass dispersion block are.

I've tried for ages to tighten and slacken the shower screw slightly to get it just right but nothing seems to fix it. The bolts in the block are done up quite tightly with only a little force needed to slacken them off. I've also tried taking the block and screen out and carefully re-installing them. No joy.

Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

Does it do the same if you refit the genuine shower screen ?


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

Did you get the brass screen holder as well? I have not tried using IMS screen with the original Gaggia holder, but with the brass one it works fine.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Brass holder and ims screen here. No such problems. I get one or two streams time to time but never from the edges of the shower screen.


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

mr-bean said:


> Does it do the same if you refit the genuine shower screen ?


 Not really. Some pic below (as it won't let me upload a video).

Ims shower. This is the best I could get it flowing. Water is not coming through many of the holes and 2/3 streams are developing









Standard Shower. Looks better than the IMS! Greater distribution


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

AndyZap said:


> Did you get the brass screen holder as well? I have not tried using IMS screen with the original Gaggia holder, but with the brass one it works fine.


 I'm using the brass one.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

It can be a touch tricky but try rotating the shower screen so the jets from the dispersion block isn't directly inline with any of the hole clusters.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

This is ims shower screen. I haven't changed the screen - think it might be brass, but not a new one and the ims screen doesn't fit in it at all, so it is possible to get an okay stream either way!


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> It can be a touch tricky but try rotating the shower screen so the jets from the dispersion block isn't directly inline with any of the hole clusters.


 Rotating seemed to fix it. Great shout! Many thanks.

finicky little things.


----------

